# Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????



## Puderquaste (24. Juni 2010)

Wollte mal fragen wie ich schilf dauerhaft beseitigen kann.
So das es im nächsten jahr nicht mehr wieder kommt


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*

Schilf mit Wurzelstock entfernen!
Das heißt am besten mit Bagger!


----------



## Puderquaste (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*

habe eher an sowas gedacht im herbst schneiden unter der wasser oberfläche und dann stirbt es ab.
oder ist die idee  nicht realiesierbar ???


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*



Puderquaste schrieb:


> habe eher an sowas gedacht im herbst schneiden unter der wasser oberfläche und dann stirbt es ab.
> oder ist die idee  nicht realiesierbar ???



Hi,
kannste vergessen , hatte das Sauzeug jahrelang bei mir am Gartenteich stehen , musste gut 60 cm graben bis ich alle Wurzeln entfernen konnte .
Zuvor habe ich es versucht mit ,ausreißen , abschneiden , abflämmen , Unkrautex und versucht die Wurzeln mit ner Axt zu zerstören.
Gruß Udo


----------



## fantazia (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*



Puderquaste schrieb:


> habe eher an sowas gedacht im herbst schneiden unter der wasser oberfläche und dann stirbt es ab.
> oder ist die idee  nicht realiesierbar ???


Ich weiss nur das letztes Jahr paar so Deppen ihren Hund immer durch das Schilf gejagt haben wo ich immer auf Karpfen fische und dieses Jahr ist da trotzdem kaum was nachgewachsen.Also denke schon das rausreißen was bringt wenn selbst das plattgetrete und durchgerenne der Hunde gereicht hat damit selbst im nächsten Jahr kaum was nachwächst.Tja so hat jeder seine Probleme hier bei uns würden wir uns über mehr Schilfwuchs freuen weil der an einigen Gewässern hier in Ostholstein stark zurückgegangen ist und viele ehemalige schöne Buchten mit schönen Schilfgürteln heute einfach nur noch kahl sind:c.Aber das ist ein anderes Thema|rolleyes.


----------



## Jens84 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*

Also ich hab bei mir im Teich letztes Jahr zweimal gemäht, d.h. unter der Wasseroberfläche abgesenst.

Und es ist trotzdem nachgewachsen, nicht so stark aber nachgewachsen. 

Jetzt habe ich diesen Winter ausgebaggert und gut ist.

Also wenns wirklich weg soll hilft meines Erachtens nur der Bagger. #h


----------



## wusel345 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*

Schon mal mit Sprengen versucht? :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Schon mal mit Sprengen versucht? :q:q:q:q:q:q




Gute Idee, bei dem *Bombenwetter* . . . :vik:


----------



## Jörg der Angler (28. November 2012)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei mir im Teich letztes Jahr zweimal gemäht, d.h. unter der Wasseroberfläche abgesenst.
> 
> Und es ist trotzdem nachgewachsen, nicht so stark aber nachgewachsen.
> 
> ...



So ein aufwand... wir haben das Schilf so tief wie möglich abgeschnitten,eine Plane draufgelegt und darauf eine Schicht
Kies verteilt.Da kommt nichts durch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. November 2012)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*

Bisamratten ansiedeln hilft..... dann hastes Problem nicht mehr....dafür ein anderes


----------



## Gardenfly (29. November 2012)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*

Mähen hilft: aber nicht nur einmal machen,besonders im Frührjahr fleissig die Sense schwingen und ab Sommer ist kaum noch etwas da.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bisamratten ansiedeln hilft..... dann hastes Problem nicht mehr....dafür ein anderes



Oder Nutria`s... Die Pelze halten auch schön warm.


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*

http://www.bio-pro.de/magazin/thema/04445/index.html?lang=de&artikelid=/artikel/04482/index.html


http://www.natur-5seenland.de/Starnberger_See/schilfsterben.htm

http://www.wzw.tum.de/loek/invasionsoekologie/downloads/lang_dipl.pdf


#h


----------



## schomi (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schilf Dauerhaft beseitigen ????*

das Schilf unter Wasser abschneiden damit Wasser in das Rohr läuft,
oder einen Graskarpfen einsetzen


----------

